# Antique Massey Show in Minnesota Aug 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This looks like the place to be if you are a Masssey fan! A tour group from Britain will be on hand as well as tractor pulls for old Masseys. Here is a link:

http://www.pioneerpowershow.com/show.html


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

can you find me one closer to home


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Joe, 
Just wonderin' if you may know of any other shows?


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Thats practicaly in my back yard 
Ryan


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *Thats practicaly in my back yard
> Ryan *


you going to go get some pics of the masseys


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I dont think I will be going. I WILL be going to the Farmamerica show though 
Ryan


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l found one 3 hours away and it's on my birth day sweet


----------

